
Show HN: Made an app that summarizes the news. Thoughts? - MagnitudeFC
http://www.zoltapp.com
======
overcast
I like it, but it seems you're experiencing feature creep. "Shout" reaction
cards with doodles, and donating books? I can't see where that fits into
anything. A good news app is streamlined, giving you exactly what you want,
news, without clutter. Well done so far though, just think it needs to be more
focused!

~~~
MagnitudeFC
Thanks for the feedback and glad you liked it so far!

The donate a book campaign is our way of encouraging users to share our app.
Instead of spending $ on facebook ads, we figured we'd donate a book every
time 2 of your friends download Zolt using your referral code.

The Shout feature is meant to give users another way to express themselves (in
addition to the usual share on FB, Twitter etc). It's still a work in
progress, admittedly.

Thanks again though for the caution - will be careful of avoiding feature
creep.

~~~
johnwheeler
at best your customers won't care about the donations. they'll spread your app
if it meets their needs, but not to give charity by proxy. at worst, they'll
think you're lying. but i think your app looks very polished from the website.

------
fiatjaf
I think most news are just gratuitous verboseness, so I upvoted you.

However I still want an app that extracts only quotations and numerical
information from the news and presents it on a table with a headline.

------
charlieegan3
Summaries are good, to what degree is their generation automated?

I think the app is nice to use, however I think it'd need to summarize
articles of my choosing to be useful to me.

I found the landing page for the mobile app to be very noisy. Scrolling was
all over the place.

------
Amir6
Nice work but again the same issue with all the permissions that are
absolutely not necessary! I wish someone could explain this!

